# Auld Lang Syne (orchestral arrangement)



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I harmonized and arranged the old tune because the players of the orchestra for which I worked were complaining about the tired arrangement they played every year for the end credits of their TV special. It couldn't be used, however, because they needed something that can be repeated indefinitely, whereas mine has a definite ending. In any case, in the spirit of the impending holiday, I hope you enjoy its excessive and unwarranted good cheer:


__
https://soundcloud.com/gwyon%2Fauld-lang-syne


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EdwardBast said:


> I harmonized and arranged the old tune because the players of the orchestra for which I worked were complaining about the tired arrangement they played every year for the end credits of their TV special. It couldn't be used, however, because they needed something that can be repeated indefinitely, whereas mine has a definite ending. In any case, in the spirit of the impending holiday, I hope you enjoy its excessive and unwarranted good cheer:
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/gwyon%2Fauld-lang-syne


You did a very good job, sounds really good.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

I especially liked the writing for the brass.


----------

